# The Perfect Hay Barn



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

My perfect hay barn is 60'w x 120'l x 20' h, open span. Roof, all sides sides tin sheeting, one end one lg over head door, the other two. Continious ridge vent and soffits. Each end has two 2' x 2' vents.

Ashphalt floor - scrape off sod, put down 8" of 1/2" minus and 4" of asphalt, slope exterior away from building.

All around stop the sheet metal one foot from the ground, use expanded metal to ground.

Bales will be stored on pallets.

Asphalt is used for easy clean up, dirt, gravel concrete are hard to keep clean.

There is no air movement under the hay if you do not use pallets.

With pallets and the bottom wall venting I will have good air circulation, no condensation, no dripping and no mould.

Cdn$160,000.00, I remove the sod.

BCRick


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

We use asphalt floor, no pallets, no mold yet after 6 years.

Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The perfect hay barn would be one I didn't have to pay for, didn't have to pay the property taxes on, didn't have to fill or empty but kept any profits.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm thinking you should be able to do that for under 100k

My shed with soffits,ridge vent,large overhead end door,8 windows and 6" of concrete with a 30x 60 concrete apron in front would be right at 100k if it was 120 ft.It is 90' long and was under 100k


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BCRick said:


> dirt, gravel concrete are hard to keep clean.
> 
> BCRick


??

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> I'm thinking you should be able to do that for under 100k
> 
> My shed with soffits,ridge vent,large overhead end door,8 windows and 6" of concrete with a 30x 60 concrete apron in front would be right at 100k if it was 120 ft.It is 90' long and was under 100k


He spoke of Canadian dollars at $160K, at today's exchange rate he would be at about $122K US dollars. But I like your pricing better, if I had to pay. Then again Mlappin's idea is the BEST.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Priced a 50 x 100 at $50k and $64K. No dirt moved pole barn structure. 60ft wide would be preference but trusses get pricier.
Thinking its gonna happen soon but for some reason most builders in the area are busy. Really don't want the guy that has no work; must be a reason, right??


----------

